# Happy Fourth!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Ribs,fattie and fresh picked peppers poppers. Country Style ribs go on later.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fattie and poppers are done.









Slice the fattie a bit too early. Gouda is tryin to escape!


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

OH WOW , that looks so good. Could you give the recipe on how you make those pepper poppers ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

stumpy said:


> OH WOW , that looks so good. Could you give the recipe on how you make those pepper poppers ?


I use Jalapeno peppers. I cut off the stem cap and slice the pepper lengthwise. I use a citrus spoon to clean out the seeds and rib. I stuff the pepper with finely shredded cheese, in this case sharp white cheddar. Wrap or layer with bacon. I smoke at 225 degrees until the bacon is done.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Put a few potatoes on the smoker. Prick the skin, rub with olive oil and sprinkle with Kosher salt.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DAM!!!! That looks great!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Time to eat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Daum that looks good!!! I have not smoked anything lately. Came back from the beach last night. Mowed the yard this morning. Then picked green beans and then canned them. It has been a long day!!! Back to work tomorrow. 

Darin


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mother nature nixed my grilling and smoking today. Looks awesome Paymaster!!!


----------

